# German Blue Ram pH question



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

So for some reason the pH in my tank continues to go up. It started at about 7.2 so I added a little pH down. At this point I had quite a few plants and about 20 fish in there for a day. That day my DIY co2 started reacting. From what I've seen co2 is supposed to lower my pH so with co2 and pH down I thought I would get down to around 6.8 which is what I want. I checked itbyesterday and its up to 7.8. Why iz it going up? I don't want to overdose on the pH up buffer or will that not harm the fish/plants. 
Thanks for any help. Mike


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Stability, not accuracy, is most important these days, since the large majority of fish sold in pet stores are captive bred tank raised, not wild caught. As long as the pH is within reason, just keep it stable, and your fish and plants should do fine. Dumping in chemicals to try and swing the pH usually does more harm than good, especially if the water is well buffered.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I sell a lot of captive bred dwarf cichlids. They're all captive bred and tank raised. But not in straight tap water. Some fish do require particular water requirements to live close to their natural lifespan, breed successfully and for fry to survive and grow without deformities.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I highly doubt his rams are going to be that sensitive (I'm assuming they're the typical asian bred rams).


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm going to stick with the pH I continue to have. It seems to stsy thwt way and the rams look really good.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Asian bred usually equals bred in soft water.

I just don't understand the reticence some people have to accept that some fish really do need to be kept in certain conditions for them to survive and thrive.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Asian bred usually equals bred in soft water.
> 
> I just don't understand the reticence some people have to accept that some fish really do need to be kept in certain conditions for them to survive and thrive.


I would think the hormone issue far outweighs the water hardness here - in respect to Asian strains.

I have not had a Blue Ram live three years in any tank that I have kept.

Right now I have a 125 gallon tank with a few large pieces of driftwood. They buffer the water below pH 7. About 6.5 last I measured - and Blue Rams still don't last long. sure they will color up. eat well, even spawn time and time again on my silk leaves, but they have yet to last over a year. 
My resume:
Been keeping marine, african, mixed cummunity, SA, CA, oddballs. Yes I do know what a PWC is and I do those once a week. My show tank has been running now for over 5 years. Very stable environment for fish. Temp in the tank ranges from 82 to 84 depending on season. I have cherry shrimp breeding, assasin snails breeding and feeding off the MTS. I have copepods and other micro life. Tank is well planted with blocks of plantings and open areas. It is an ideal South American Tank in terms of decor and stock. Nevertheless - I have not had a Blue Ram live a year in that tank - or, any other tank I have kept.

So I don't think this is a Hard/Soft water issue. or high pH low pH issue.
Some breeders of Blue Rams here in the USA actually breed them in hard water because tht is what they get from local supply. No....sadly, ther are other issues at play here for the BLue Ram.

To the OP - just keep your parameters steady and hope for the best. And enjoy them while they last because they don't last long in your tanks anyway.

Blue Ram breeders will say otherwise because I would too if I were selling them


----------

